# Bezeichung für Klemmenkästen



## docauto (29 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Bezeichung für Klemmekästen. 
Kann man da -A... nehmen oder gibt es einen anderen Buchstaben.

Grüße docauto


----------



## Paule (29 Dezember 2010)

docauto schrieb:


> ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Bezeichung für Klemmekästen.
> Kann man da -A... nehmen oder gibt es einen anderen Buchstaben.


Ich kenn da eigentlich nur: *X*


----------



## Corosop15 (29 Dezember 2010)

Also ich kenne die Bauteilebezeichnung *-X *nur für *Klemmleisten.* Die Klemmkästenbezeichnung kenne ich eigentlich nur als *-A.*


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2010)

Bei uns heisen die Klemmenkästen -XK

Schau mal unter

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betriebsmittel_(Elektrotechnik)

Da findest du das meiste 


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## docauto (29 Dezember 2010)

Danke

die Seite ist nicht schlecht.

Grüße docauto


----------



## jabba (29 Dezember 2010)

Der Klemmenkasten ist für mich kein Gerät sondern ein Ort.


Dieser Ort kann z.B. Mehrer Klemmleisten enthalten z.B. -X1 und -X2
Der Kasten hatt z.B. die Bezeichnung

+KA1 für Klemmkasten 1

Die Leiste darin heisst dann +KA1-X1


----------



## Guste (29 Dezember 2010)

ich bezeichne die Klemmenkästen mit U-XL
U für Gerät dann XL für die Klemme XS wäre dann ein Klemmkasten mit Steckbaren Klemmen.
Bei der Nummer nehme ich die von der ersten Klemme.
z.B Klemmen im Klemmkasten von XL58:58 - XL58:84
Das wäre dann der Klemmkasten U-XL58.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2010)

ich würde auch eher die Variante von jabba bevorzugen, die ist Normgerecht.

=Anlage
.Funktion
-BMK
+Ort
:Anschluß

das würde dann in etwas so ausehen 

=1.004-X1+A:10

Anlage, Fuktion könen wegfallen wenn es eindeutig ist


----------



## PN/DP (29 Dezember 2010)

*=Anlage+Ort-Xn:Anschluß*

Ich mache das auch so wie jabba, daß ein Klemmkasten eine eigene Ortsbezeichnung hat.
Die komplette Bezeichnung einer Klemme (*Klemmleiste*) ist dann =Anlage*+Ort-Xnnn*:Anschluß, 
z.B. =NSHV1+E12-X3:10, die Kurzbezeichnung im Schaltplan ist dann +E12-X3:10
Die Klemmleisten im (Haupt-)Schaltschrank haben die Ortsbezeichnung des Schaltschranks.

Harald


----------



## ThorstenD2 (29 Dezember 2010)

Wir benutzen die Kennzeichnung *KK *mit einer Nummer dahinter - meisst wenn es um die Aufteilung zb. einer Mehrader Y-ST-Y Leitung auf verschiedene Temperaturfühlerleitungen gibt dann noch die entsprechende Schaltplanseite (z.B.Seite 192) mit rein. Also *192KK1.* Wenn wir mehrere Anlagen haben noch die Anlagenbezeichnung/Nummer mit rein


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Dezember 2010)

so mit schaltplanseite im Betriebsmittelkenzeichen finde ich nicht so
günstig, wenn an der Anlage mal umgebaut wird, kann der plan un-
übersichtlich werden oder mann muß neu beschriften.

Da wir keine Anlagenkenzeichen brauchen nutzen wir das Funktions-
kenzeichen als eine Art Kapitel im Schaltplan.

Z.b. haben wir eine Transporteinheit in der Maschine, bekommt diese
Einheit das Funktionkennzeichnung 004 und somit finden wir in der Anlage
und auch in Schaltplan die Betriebsmittel sehr schnell wieder.


----------

